# removing lower rear control arm



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

I want to remove one lower rear control arm at a time (as per manual). to paint them
Er.............is there potential for any major headaches in doing so?
I mean they look harmless....yet...........


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

as long as the bolts dont break it is pretty straight forward


----------

